# What Are You Carving Today?



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

What are all of you Wood Carvers Carving today, this summer I cut out about
five different 'birds' on my band saw so that I could enjoy carving in my shop 
during Winter and I have been working on a half size Barn Owl. So far it's
looking good, so yesterday I worked on a four by four block of wood that I rounded
to look like an old fence post, instead of a normal base, I carved out a 2X4 block
of wood to make it look like dirt the attached the fence post to it where the
Owl will be sitting. As soon as I complete this project I will post some photos
of it. However the method I use when carving birds, I set the main project aside,
then start roughing out one of the other birds that I cut out their profile on the
band saw, work on it for awhile, then go back to the owl, look it over to see
what needs correcting and continue carving it. This process is slow but in the 
long run it work well for me.
Oscar


----------



## EdSfirewoodstudio (Mar 8, 2014)

I just started a Green man this is my first one.


----------

